# New frog species excites biologist



## Fuscus (Aug 23, 2009)

*Published:* 8-23-2009
*Source:* ABC.net.au
*Author:* 

He has been credited with discovering nine new frog and lizard species but says the new tree frog discovery...

Two species of leaf tail gecko I found were extremely exciting because..

*Read More...*


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 23, 2009)

are there any pics of these animals yet?


----------



## wizz (Aug 23, 2009)

that's cool mate.....are they going to be in Danny Brown's new book????


----------

